# possible rtadvd timer control?



## osm358 (May 29, 2014)

Hello 

First, thank you for your understanding the lack of my English. 

rtadvd would like to control the transmission time of the RA. 

/etc/rtadvd.conf file:

```
em0: \ 
        : mininterval # 120: maxinterval # 600:
```

Although not reflected in the setting, `rtadvd-Df-c / etc / rtadvd.conf em0` command to verify the  <ra_timer_update> RA timer on em0 is set to 16:0, and as I can confirm that 16 seconds. 

How can I adjust the RA transfer time? 

Please answer, thank you.


----------



## fonz (May 29, 2014)

osm358 said:
			
		

> `rtadvd-Df-c / etc / rtadvd.conf em0`


You probably meant `rtadvd -Df -c /etc/rtadvd.conf emp0`. The spaces do make a difference.


----------



## osm358 (May 30, 2014)

It is a typo. 

`rtadvd -Df -c /etc/rtadvd.conf em0` running.
<ra_timer_update> RA timer on em0 is set to 16:0, and as I can confirm that 16 seconds. 

Please.. advise me.


```
kern.ostype: FreeBSD
kern.osrelease: 9.0-RELEASE
kern.osrevision: 199506
kern.version: FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012
    root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
```


----------



## osm358 (Jun 5, 2014)

*possible RA interval control?*

Hello 

First, thank you for your understanding the lack of my English. 

rtadvd would like to control the transmission time of the RA. 

/etc/rtadvd.conf file:

```
em0:\ 
        :mininterval#120:maxinterval#600:
```

Although not reflected in the setting, `rtadvd -Df -c /etc /rtadvd.conf em0` command to verify the  <ra_timer_update> RA timer on em0 is set to 16:0, and as I can confirm that 16 seconds. 

How can I adjust the RA transfer time? 

Please answer, thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2014)

Please don't post the same question multiple times. 

Threads merged.


----------

